# Trapping house or feral cats



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Looking for ONLY.................... legal answers.

I can just about imagine the responses........................

Is it legal to trap the common house cat, or one that may be a feral cat?

Here's the reason for asking......... there's some group called TNR, or Trap Neuter and Release, that are putting on classes to teach people to trap cats, have them neutered and then release them. Now I'm not a cat lover, but if I did own a cat, say a Bengal, and that cat was captured and neutered/spayed by someone, I'd most likely start a civil suite.

Ok....... here they come


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I will bet that the group, TSD, -Trap, Shoot, Dispose- gets a lot more participation each year than the other group.

L & O


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Releasing diseased feral cats back into the streets is irresponsible .If they are not adoptable they should be euthanized .Giving fines for loose cats would go a long way too . Farmers excluded .


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

If you let your cat run loose, you would be lucky if it came back and was neutered.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Some folks are cage trapping feral cats then transporting and releasing them in towns that have the Trap, neuter and release groups. Too funny they keep clipping and spaying and still the population increases.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

This is Sam. Sam was thrown out of his trailer when his owners moved, and was a stray for almost two years while the kids at the trailer park chased him and threw rocks at him. He was fed handouts by a kind person who built his trust until she could take him to the shelter.

Now that we are fostering him, he's been coming out of his shell and sleeps on my daughter's bed. Sam's a pretty cool cat.

Good thing no one shot him.

One of the other cats we've looked at has escaped twice, once for 7 months, before being caught and scanned and brought back.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> This is Sam. Sam was thrown out of his trailer when his owners moved, and was a stray for almost two years while the kids at the trailer park chased him and threw rocks at him. He was fed handouts by a kind person who built his trust until she could take him to the shelter.
> 
> Now that we are fostering him, he's been coming out of his shell and sleeps on my daughter's bed. Sam's a pretty cool cat.
> 
> ...


Looks like Sam has a good home now.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

ENCORE said:


> Looking for ONLY.................... legal answers.
> 
> I can just about imagine the responses........................
> 
> ...


If the cat was trapped on their land - they should be able to neuter, and charge the owner for trespass.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

The shelter we got him from has a couple washed out cats that are available to adopt as barn cats. Not sure what I think about that idea...


----------

